# Amarok & MySQL 5.1

## l3u

Bin ich der einzige, der Amarok im Zuge des MySQL-Updates auf Version 5.1 auf einen externen MySQL-Server umstellen mußte, weil Amarok mit embedded-USE-Flag MySQL 5.1 blockiert (auch die Testing-Version)? Kann doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein, daß man solche Operationen dem Otto-Normal-Stable-User zumutet, oder?!

----------

## ScytheMan

ja habe dazu einen bug eröffnet: 

bin im moment noch auf mysql 5.0 will nichts extern konfigurieren

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335433

----------

## Yamakuzure

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne liegt es daran, dass der embedded-Kram sehr schwer zu realisieren war, und die patches für 5.0 nicht mit 5.1 passen. Aber Amarok mit externem mysql 5.1 funktioniert zumindest tadellos. Für jemanden, der sonst keine mysql Datenbank braucht, ist es allerdings ärgerlich, ja.

Habs gefunden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-842794-highlight-amarok+mysql.html

edit: ganz unten ist ein Workaround wie man amarok auch mit embedded mysql 5.1 hinbekommt.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

falls die Umstellung nicht auf Anhieb klappen sollte:

* http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/18497/mysql-5-1-44-und-amarok-2-2-90.html

* http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/De:MySQL_HowTo

sollte helfen

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

also ich bin schon vor einiger Zeit auf den externen MySQL-Server umgestiegen, weil den ohnehin immer mehr Programme nutzen und da muss ja nicht jedes Programm seine eigene Serverinstanz laufen lassen. Von daher kann ich jetzt nichts zu dem Zwang zur Umstellung sagen, aber das ging eigentlich relativ glatt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Ist das jetzt nicht mehr so? Wenn ja, was gibt es denn jetzt genau für Schwierigkeiten?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## l3u

Ich hab mittlerweile auch einen externen MySQL-Server eingerichtet, da ja Akonadi eh eine Serverinstanz startet und somit der Server sowieso läuft. Mir ging es nur darum, daß das evtl. nicht jeder will oder hinbekommt.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ja, das habe ich auch glaub so verstanden, vielleicht war ich dann ein bisschen irreführend. Meine Frage kam mehr daher, dass das einrichten des externen Servers, als ich das vor einiger Zeit probiert habe, eigentlich gut geklappt hat, ohne viel Ahnung davon haben zu müssen und der Thread hat sich so gelesen, als wäre es jetzt nicht so einfach umzustellen, aber eben auf einmal zwingend notwendig.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

